# Indianapolis Sinister League - February MNT - Lazer Vortex



## HallowSkeen

The Indianapolis Sinister League February Make & Take will be held next Saturday, February 20th on the east side of Indy. We will start at 11:00am. If you are interested in attending PM me and I will give you the exact address. Below is the parts list for the lazer vortex. If you would like to order a kit and just pay at the meeting, let me know by Monday 2/15. The cost will be around $40.00. Hope to see you there!

We found most everything at Radio Shack....

2 things to order..or if easier and you know you'll be making one I can order in bulk to save shipping and it will be here on MNT day!!!

Parts list:

(1) 5mw green laser module $22 with shipping (approx) link to Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160341334481

Note: there are similar modules out there at about the same price. Not all are same! Some in fact, suck quite a bit. These guys have the good stuff, and ship super fast. Got ours in 2 days!

(2) if double or (4) if single D cell battery holders: Radio shack has singles for 99 cents each

(1) Double pole, double throw knife switch: We got this for our so you dont have to keep poping the batteries out. Radio Shack $3.99

(1) mirror: We have a bag here, but we got a bag of like 25 at Michaels for $1.99 cheap and already cut instead of using that dental mirror method!

(1) Heat Sink ($1.20)
http://www.allelectronics.com /make-a-store/item/HS-150/BLACK-ANODIZED-HEATSINK-54-X-47-X-20MM/1.html

This and the laser is what I would have to order for bulk shipnment, Radio Shack does not carry and the computer stores we check were $$$$ for the heat sink!

(1) 3Vdc motor Radio Shack $2.99

(1) 10ohm 10Watt resistor Radio Shack 2 for $1.99

Misc:
Lumber bits for base and mounting points (your scrap pile)

Optional: we have this and it helps slow down that motor, also makes your ring larger or smaller!
5k Ohm linear taper potentiometer: Radio Shack $2.99

Cost comes to $37.92 so with your tax on items $40.00 give or take for this awesome effect!! NOW if it would make things easier, I can get all the parts for those that want to amke this, I would just need to know by Monday at the latest for the odrering online!! Then you can pay at the meeting.


----------

